# Grrr Neighbor Camper Battery Is Almost Dead



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

So I am sitting here on this rather cool spring evening, relaxing. I hear some kids playing outside and a few cars going by. I also hear the most annoying beep.... long 2 minute pause... beep... long 2 minute pause... beep... you get the idea. I search the house, no nothing in our house. I set back down... beep. There is is again. I lean out the window... beep. Grrr Ack! Thbbft!!! Its the neighbors low battery alarm on his camper... and of course he's gone! Like this neighbor isn't a big enough PITA now I get to listen to his camper all night. I think its time for a stealth rambo search and destroy mission.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would just simply sneak over and disconnect his battery cable from his battery -- he will never no he didn't do it....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Exactly...

A minute or two with a cresent wrench, and you will be counting sheep instead of beeps tonight!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Just hook up to it and hide it somewhere!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

His dog was outside, not sure which is worse a basset hound wallowing for attention or his alarm sounding off. Oh wait then he also has his air compressor plugged in. I just love this neighbor.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> His dog was outside, not sure which is worse a basset hound wallowing for attention or his alarm sounding off. Oh wait then he also has his air compressor plugged in. I just love this neighbor.
> [snapback]110231[/snapback]​


HIS DOG IS OUTSIDE......and he's gone? Sounds like a winner! Hook up & take the dog AND the TT!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A good neighbor would pull out the cord and charge it for him...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> A good neighbor would pull out the cord and charge it for him...
> [snapback]110336[/snapback]​



















Than send him the bill









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Aren't most RV using the same key? Could always remove the alarm...then it won't happen and again.


----------

